# Is this Siemens AC motor any good for automotive use?



## Matthijs (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

I am a long time lurker here and would like to do a conversion in the long run. Yesterday I came across a used Siemens 1PV51384WS24 (.pdf) for $1500,- with a splined shaft. The numbers on the specsheet look very impressive. But only the weight and size is on the high end. 120 kg (265 lbs) and Dim. (LxWxH) 510 x 245 x 245 mm. 

As a donor vehicle I was thinking about a Honda Insight. Would this motor be compatible with this kind of car or would it just rip the transmission to shreds? And can "normal" transmissions cope with 9000 rpm? Or is it just to heavy? I will leave the other questions for later.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Matthijs said:


> Yesterday I came across a used Siemens 1PV51384WS24 The numbers on the specsheet look very impressive.


Hi Matt,

Looks like a nice motor. Unusual that an induction motor spec gives a DC voltage, 650. But is that doable for you? And then the hard part. What to use for the motor controller (inverter)?

Regards,

major


----------



## Matthijs (Jun 19, 2009)

major said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Looks like a nice motor. Unusual that an induction motor spec gives a DC voltage, 650. But is that doable for you? And then the hard part. What to use for the motor controller (inverter)?
> 
> ...


Well I noticed that too but I don't really know the meaning of it (yet). Looking at the other sprecsheets of Siemens AC drives, there rated voltage is in DC also from this more used version: 1PV5135-4WS28 

It seems like the 1PV51384WS24 uses a inverter 422 055.9003.02
(also for sale) but these are very big and heavy (65 kg) is this practical for a car?

I was following etischer's project and maybe his inverter will work on it? Or other future AC inverters? The price for this motor is really low no?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Matthijs said:


> Well I noticed that too but I don't really know the meaning of it (yet).


Hi Matt,

Means a lot of batteries.



> It seems like the 1PV51384WS24 uses a inverter 422 055.9003.02
> (also for sale) but these are very big and heavy (65 kg) is this practical for a car?


7 phase with 60kW chopper. Sounds like it is maybe more than you can handle. Not sure for what it was intended, maybe a dual drive bus?



> The price for this motor is really low no?


Yeah, good price. And no doubt a good motor. But for an Insight, bit of over kill, I'd say.

Regards,

major


----------



## Matthijs (Jun 19, 2009)

major said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Means a lot of batteries.
> 
> ...


The system is from a boat it has been used as in diesel hybrid system. But could you use it with an other inverter maybe from the project above?

I read the battery 101 but is it possible to use for example 180 of this SE 40 ah batteries? 270 kg of battery. Or it that a way to large pack with to low amps? Maybe I should read more about it.  Or will that only give at 2c rate 52 kw power?


----------



## tgrandahl (Jan 24, 2009)

Interesting find, are there multiple motors available, could you share the source?

It does look like your major hurdle will be the voltage rating, you will be looking for the original controller or building a custom one i believe.

~Tyler



Matthijs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a long time lurker here and would like to do a conversion in the long run. Yesterday I came across a used Siemens 1PV51384WS24 (.pdf) for $1500,- with a splined shaft. The numbers on the specsheet look very impressive. But only the weight and size is on the high end. 120 kg (265 lbs) and Dim. (LxWxH) 510 x 245 x 245 mm.
> 
> As a donor vehicle I was thinking about a Honda Insight. Would this motor be compatible with this kind of car or would it just rip the transmission to shreds? And can "normal" transmissions cope with 9000 rpm? Or is it just to heavy? I will leave the other questions for later.


----------



## Matthijs (Jun 19, 2009)

tgrandahl said:


> Interesting find, are there multiple motors available, could you share the source?
> 
> It does look like your major hurdle will be the voltage rating, you will be looking for the original controller or building a custom one i believe.
> 
> ~Tyler


Well there are 4 motors available but the seller is not responding on my mails. Maybe you can try. The price is really attractive! But like you said the voltage rating is a challenge. I think the money you save on this motor will need to be used for a custom made battery pack and controller. He has 4 motors and even 3 Siemens 1FV5139-6WS28.

http://www.apolloduck.com/display.phtml?aid=101529

If you make contact can you please let me know?

It seems to be this Siemens system. Really a steal if you ask me. _Siemens_ Yacht Propulsion System (.pdf)


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

Matthijs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a long time lurker here and would like to do a conversion in the long run. Yesterday I came across a used Siemens 1PV51384WS24 (.pdf) for $1500,- with a splined shaft. The numbers on the specsheet look very impressive. But only the weight and size is on the high end. 120 kg (265 lbs) and Dim. (LxWxH) 510 x 245 x 245 mm.
> 
> As a donor vehicle I was thinking about a Honda Insight. Would this motor be compatible with this kind of car or would it just rip the transmission to shreds? And can "normal" transmissions cope with 9000 rpm? Or is it just to heavy? I will leave the other questions for later.


Hi,

This motor is way too big. Better use a smaller Siemens 1PV5131 motor. See www.hec-drives.com for details. Also available from surplus stock are even smaller 1FV5104-6WS09 motors. Contact HEC for details.

Best regards,

Eddy Hustinx
HEC


----------



## mr-marick (May 21, 2009)

Does anybody know where you can buy these Siemens motors new and what they cost? 
I have been looking for quite a while now, but I haven't found any reseller...


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

mr-marick said:


> Does anybody know where you can buy these Siemens motors new and what they cost?
> I have been looking for quite a while now, but I haven't found any reseller...


Hi,

You can buy the Siemens motors/generators from HEC (www.hec-drives.com). Price for the 5135 motor is 6700 EUR. price for the 5138 motor is 7700 EUR. Price Ex-Works Roermond, the Netherlands.

Best regards,

Eddy Hustinx
HEC


----------



## mr-marick (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!
I started talking to some people at the university where I work about the Siemens motors and it seems that the university has some sort of contract with Siemens.
They buy the Siemens 1PV51384WS24, the one rated at 85kW, for 6534€ inculding VAT (which I have to pay unfortunately). I suppose the 7700€ is ex. VAT (which is 9163€ incl.?)...

That is already a lot less, but not yet the price of that second hand motor.

Is 6534€ or about 9194$ a bargain? It still seems a lot to me...


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

mr-marick said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> I started talking to some people at the university where I work about the Siemens motors and it seems that the university has some sort of contract with Siemens.
> They buy the Siemens 1PV51384WS24, the one rated at 85kW, for 6534€ inculding VAT (which I have to pay unfortunately). I suppose the 7700€ is ex. VAT (which is 9163€ incl.?)...
> 
> ...


 
Yes, 7700 EUR is excl. VAT. I'm sure that this university doesn't want to act as (commercial) reseller for these Siemens motors, but if you know the right people there you better buy this motor from the university. Please ensure that it has no consequences for the warranty on the motor.

Best regards,

Eddy Hustinx
HEC


----------

